# CCCP Flight School - Germany, October 2019



## B W T (Jul 2, 2020)

*
CCCP Flight School #03

Constructed by the Nazis, this former military area near Berlin is a ghost town today. Back then, this was a restricted zone, and soldiers made sure no civilian came near the place. And today? Still a restricted zone. But at least you will not get shot anymore if you try to enter the area. Planned by the Kaiser, greatly extended by the Nazis and mostly used by the Red Army this military area was home to soldiers from three different empires. When the last units moved out 25 years ago, they left behind deserted buildings everywhere. Although the Soviet army was taking everything with them, there are still traces that remind you of the everyday life behind the Iron Curtain. Join this exploration to see what is left of what used to be the biggest military training area in the country.


CCCP Flight School #20

Due to utmost secrecy during the time of Soviet occupation, Germans did not know what happened inside the Red Army military areas in Eastern Germany. These camps were self-sufficient, so the Soviets did not need to get in contact with the locals. Mostly, this was strictly forbidden anyways. So when they left, people finally had the chance to enter these formerly restricted areas. But the Soviets made sure to take everything with them that had value and what could have revealed too much information. In most cases all they left behind were empty buildings. This time, we venture into the remains of their former army base in and around a German city called Jüterbog - only a one hour drive south of Berlin. Hidden in the woods there is a major ghost town today.


CCCP Flight School #18

The ruins of a military academy. Its history dates back to the German Empire and World War One. But when the last occupants left nobody seemed to be interested in the buildings anymore. So, nature is claiming the premises today. It is a wide-open area. But you can only enter with permission. We got busted here two times. Security really does not want any strollers on the property. And you just need to look around to guess why. The whole compound is ragged! The buildings has been falling apart for almost 30 years now. If you want to access the property you need to sign a waiver. Enter at your own risk.


CCCP Flight School #04

Already one hundred years ago this area was used for military purposes. In 1916, hangars for airships were built around here. But when the German Empire lost the Great War the victorious powers forced the Treaty of Versailles on the young German republic. Cession of territory and disarmament was part of that treaty. The airship hangers here needed to be dismantled. But with the Nazi’s seizure of power military restraint was ending. Many Germans hated the Treaty of Versailles and quietly troops were armed. In 1933, Nazis started to use these premises and constructed a variety of building complexes. With its strictly symmetrical design this facility appears particularly imposing. Next to nearby barracks, a military training area, and an airbase this was part of a new and massive military compound. The ensemble with a parade ground in the middle of it gets dominated by the semi-circular main building.


CCCP Flight School #01

Hitler's Germany built this whole military base in preparation for aerial warfare. The centerpiece used to be this pilot school. Since the Treaty of Versailles did not allow an air force it was disguised as a civilian institution. In October 1933 there were already 1,500 students. Only one year later this was the biggest military training area of the Reich - though nobody knew about it officially.


CCCP Flight School #10

Today this place is a bit like a maze. When Nazi Germany was defeated and the Red Army moved in, they were changing a lot. Endless hallways were turned into smaller chambers. Soviet Russia was now using the academy to teach its own troops. In the next photo you can see the last Red Army soldier here. All the other ones were withdrawn in 1994. With steely determination and backup already moving in the message is clear: No one gets passed mother Russia. The artist did not skimp on pathos. However, this mural is in a remarkable good condition. From the other ones there is barely anything left to see.


CCCP Flight School #08

After the German reunification the former Soviet troops were not tolerated anymore on German grounds. Locals were not frightened no longer. Instead they started to protest in 1990. For example here in Jüterbog they were demonstrating against fly-over noises. Russian warplanes were still in daily use. A few years later after stripping nearly everything the last troops were leaving and gave the premises back to civil authorities. These buildings are falling apart since then. But more and more parts of the old military compound are getting a new use.


CCCP Flight School #05

Although people find new purposes for more and more of Jüterbog's former military structures, this historical academy crumbles but remains a silent witness of a period mankind should never forget. And this place is not an isolated case. Today, you will find abandoned buildings everywhere around here. Explorers of ruins could spend days or maybe even weeks in this area and would always discover something new. And if people do not benefit from these buildings any more nature always will. And yet it should be us who spread here to learn from the past. Otherwise, it all will wither on the vine. We need to rediscover places like this and their stories, so that this dark part of history will not repeat itself ever again.


CCCP Flight School #13

Interested in seeing more of the former military academy? Join our cinematic exploration on YouTube to see more of the area and learn the full history:*


----------



## Potter (Jul 6, 2020)

Fantastic. Stunning. Now this is somewhere I could totally live in.


----------



## wolfism (Jul 7, 2020)

Good set of photos – there are some excellent murals in addition to #8. Bad luck if you came across security, I've been a couple of times (2016 and 2018) and we never saw any sign of them.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jul 13, 2020)

Lovely as always, the 8th pic is a cracker


----------



## Malenis (Jul 28, 2020)

Oh my, that is quite something!!


----------



## King Al (Jul 30, 2020)

Absolutely awesome B W T, great pics! I would sign that waiver if security wanted me to!


----------



## oldbuildings1 (Jul 31, 2020)

Incredible! I love the layers of history told in this building.


----------



## beyond_tracks (Aug 31, 2020)

Such an impressive site. I would like to try to go there.
You mention a waiver that one can sign and be given permission; could you tell us which authority can be asked for this?
Thank you!


----------



## wolfism (Aug 31, 2020)

beyond_tracks said:


> Such an impressive site. I would like to try to go there.
> You mention a waiver that one can sign and be given permission; could you tell us which authority can be asked for this?
> Thank you!


Having visited unofficially a couple of times with no problem, my guess is that if you go on a Sunday you won't need to ask permission or sign a waiver. Once you're on site, stay away from the front gate and you're less likely to be seen if anybody official does turn up. Autumn is a great time to visit, beautiful colours and less undergrowth to push your way through…


----------



## Pincheck (Aug 31, 2020)

As Wolfism said i have been here a number of times(usually when in the area. have wondered up near the gates and garages near the main road. Never seen anyone else except other explores once.Always best to pay attention when exploring any place


----------

